# Wow!



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I was just looking at the latest Wood Carvers Supply catalog and the lure kit stuff caught my eye. Man they get a good penny for those. You turners could make some money on these things. Then I see they get 14.99 for a little box kit to put the lure into! I think I have a new Christmas present idea! 

http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/store/



Corey


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Great idea Corey! Problem is, I'm such a bad angler I need to carve my own fish


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

Take a look see at the links below. I'm sure you will get a kick out of it, if you are thinking about making some lures.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/3079-bull-nose-help-please-18-cranks.jpg

18 cranks made by Tally on the router table 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2072-bull-nose-help-please.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2072-bull-nose-help-please-9.html

But I know the "little box kit" caught your eye for the kniife box 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Corey
> 
> Take a look see at the links below. I'm sure you will get a kick out of it, if you are thinking about making some lures.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I showed my son those. I am going to have to look in to those some more. Have to make a trip to Bass Pro and get some hooks, split rings etc.  Replicating that box would make a nice box for all kinds of little junk, router bit sets, arbors and junk like that as well! Thanks Bj,

Corey


----------

